# Larrivee LSV11



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Has anyone tried this fingerpicking guitar out yet any info would be great:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

getting closer..but still not in the right section mate. as mentionned before, post your thread in the instrument / accoustic section, there, you'll get all your answers.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Hammertime,

In addition to asking here, you should also check out the Larrivee Forum: http://www.larriveeforum.com. There's a ton of great information there, and if memory serves, there have been several threads on that that very guitar.

There was also a guy who was one of the first buyers of that guitar and he was actually blogging about his experience with the guitar. Unfortunately, I can't remember where that was, but if you do a search for LSV-11, you might find it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

wow..trying to help a new member, and i get a load of shit via pm been call an idiot and such.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Tycho said:


> Hammertime,
> 
> In addition to asking here, you should also check out the Larrivee Forum: http://www.larriveeforum.com. There's a ton of great information there, and if memory serves, there have been several threads on that that very guitar.
> 
> There was also a guy who was one of the first buyers of that guitar and he was actually blogging about his experience with the guitar. Unfortunately, I can't remember where that was, but if you do a search for LSV-11, you might find it.


Tks Tycho


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

al3d said:


> wow..trying to help a new member, and i get a load of shit via pm been call an idiot and such.


You weren't trying to help anyone ...bigshot bulling instead of directing me to right place ..being half nice about it


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

hammertime43 said:


> You weren't trying to help anyone ...bigshot bulling instead of directing me to right place ..being half nice about it


Dude just chill out man, he's just reminding you of a mistake you made, you learn from mistakes, right?

Let's settle this over a nice beer :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Back on topic !

The LSV11 is a very nice guitar- it has the shorter scale and is a really nice guitar . the one i played at Trinity guitars action was a bit high , most dealers can drop that a bit ( Jim is a real luthier - and a Master craftsman ). i choose a OMv60 over one - i liked the OM's sound over the L model- but thats just a personal thing- my scale length is also longer - with my long fingers its a better match . I honestly feel the LSV11 would bring a smile to any fingerpicker who like Larrivees - the inlay in it is beautiful as well ( my OMV60 has the same inlay) with the wider fingerboard, the LSV11 is not the best choice for flatpicking - but it can be done ! Tony


----------

